# Anybody in Germany ?



## Hop1981

Hiya members

Wondering if anybody can help me please?

I'm after some accessories from the German Skoda website & my local dealership can't help me out sourcing & you can't ship from Skoda.de to the UK.

Its nothing special but thought as i have alittle one it would brighten up the interior for him & be functional.
If anybodys in Germany & can help me i'd appreciate it, i can transfer money via paypal once shipping is worked out.

I'm after:

https://shop.skoda-a...auf-reisen.html
(2 Please)

and:

https://shop.skoda-a...-eddy-paul.html
(1 Please)

Send us a P'm or an email to [email protected] if you can help us out.

Thanks


----------



## PaulaJayne

Recheck the links - not working.


----------



## Hop1981

https://shop.skoda-auto.de/spiel-un...to-sonnenschutz-mit-eddy-paul-auf-reisen.html

(Need 2)

https://shop.skoda-auto.de/spiel-und-spass/autositztasche-eddy-paul.html

(Need 1)

Hopefully links will work now


----------



## jgy6000

I'm in Germany next week, if you want to order them and have them delivered to my hotel that fine. Ill bring them back with me in the car and look at postage options for you here.


----------



## Ghostrider

I´m willing to help you. Could order these things and ship them to you !
Just let me know !


----------



## JanisM91

Hello my german friends.
Was wondering if you could advise me a good, powerfull german wet/dry vacuum. I have found Einhell, what do you think?


----------



## Racoon

Check the Flex Page. The have Perfekt Products and we can offer you a good price for that 
https://www.flex-tools.com/de-de/?t...uct]=-&cHash=f13fbf2775fb5d031596b91a731dd44b


----------



## shabba

Racoon said:


> Check the Flex Page. The have Perfekt Products and we can offer you a good price for that
> https://www.flex-tools.com/de-de/?t...uct]=-&cHash=f13fbf2775fb5d031596b91a731dd44b


I think JanisM91 meant a spray extraction machine (spray wet, hover to dry)
Like the Puzzi 8/1 ?
https://www.kaercher.com/int/profes...extraction-machines/puzzi-8-1-c-11002250.html

If a hoover is needed that can handle liquid as well as dry substances, Flex and Kärcher would be brands I'd look into.

Altough, on European machines will be european plug-ends/230V


----------

